# SPS Schneider Electric



## Anja (19 Mai 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich bin totaler Neuling in Sachen SPS programmieren. Und nun komme ich nicht weiter.

Ich bin dabei in einer SPS ein Programm zu erstellen mit Hilfe eines Kontaktplans. Abfragen oder Werte, die vom Touch Panel abgerufen werden, füge ich durch Merker ( BSP %M1 ) dazu. Das versteh ich ja. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich zum Beispiel in einem Vergleichsbaustein diesen Merker benutzte. Da funktioniert nur: %MW1. Aber das ist ja nicht das gleiche. Und in einem Operationsbaustein folgendes zu schreiben: %MW1:=%M31 
geht auch nicht.  

LG


----------



## Anja (19 Mai 2010)

Viellicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen:

Wie kann ich nun folgende Operation durchführen:

%M1<90

???

​


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2010)

*PL7 Handbücher*

Hallo Anja,

zunächst:
* Wie heißt Deine Schneider-SPS?
* Mit welcher Software programmierst Du?

Unsere Forums-Glaskugel gibt mir nur verschwommene Andeutungen ... TSX.... ? ... PL7 ? ... 



Anja schrieb:


> Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich zum Beispiel in einem Vergleichsbaustein diesen Merker benutzte. Da funktioniert nur: %MW1.


Richtig, ein Vergleichsbaustein vergleicht numerische Werte (%MW1), keine boolschen Werte (%M1).



Anja schrieb:


> Und in einem Operationsbaustein folgendes zu schreiben: %MW1:=%M31
> geht auch nicht.


Man kann nicht einen boolschen 1-Bit-Merker (%M31) einem numerischen 16-Bit-Merker (%MW1) zuweisen.



Anja schrieb:


> Wie kann ich nun folgende Operation durchführen:
> 
> %M1<90
> 
> ???


Garnicht. Das wäre wieder ein Vergleich eines boolschen Wertes (%M1) mit einem numerischen Wert (90).

Du müßtest Dich zunächst einmal mit den Grundlagen von Datentypen, Bit-Merkern und Wort-Merkern beschäftigen.
Dazu helfen eventuell folgende Handbücher, wo dann auch die von Dir gesuchte Vergleichsoperation in Kontaktplan, 
Anweisungsliste und Strukturierter Text ausführlich beschrieben ist:

35015368 PL7 Micro/Junior/Pro, Beschreibung der Software PL7
35011069 Detaillierte Beschreibung der Anweisungen und Funktionen, PL7 Micro/Junior/Pro, 4.5

Viele weitere Handbücher zu PL7 findest Du hier:
Schneider Electric: PL7 - Automatisierungssoftware
dann zu "Downloads > Technische Hefte" gehen

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mkRE (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo passe nicht so ganz in das Thema aber suche Unity Pro XL Handbuch oder ähnliches als PDF.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## Anja (19 Mai 2010)

Hey,

Mensch super. Danke. Eigentlich hast Du mir auch schon alles beantwortet. Wie genau das mit den Merkern (%M1,..) etc funktioniert wusst ich gar nicht so richtig. Dacht wenn ich was außerhalb des SPS Programms will, dann nehm ich einfach einen Merker und greif da dann drauf zu. Aber wenn das sog "Bool'sche"-Merker sind, weiß ich bescheid. Dann muss ich meinen Kontaktplan noch einmal überdenken ob das alles denn so stimmt.
Guuut...

Evtl könntest du mir noch eine Frage beantworten, ich hoffe das stört dich nicht  Wenn ich einen Wortmerker zuvor im Kontaktplan noch nie "benutzt" habe und ihn dann in einem zum Beispiel Vergleichsbaustein benutze, geht das einfach? Oder muss ich den vorher da noch benennen oder initialisieren (ich wüsst nur nicht wie). Denn für die Bool'schen Merker hab ich ja immer in den "Arbeitskontakten" etc benutzt: -\  \- (so ähnlich sehen die ja aus). 

VIELEN DANK SCHON MAL!!!!

LG​


----------



## Anja (19 Mai 2010)

Das ist das Gerät was ich habe. 

http://www.schneider-electric.de/ge...unction_id=18&p_family_id=234&p_range_id=533#

Also die Modulare Version...aber das sollte ja vom Programmieren gleich sein.

So wie ich das verstehe, sollte das mit PL7 dann gehen oder? Da steht auch für Micro-Steuerungen. Oh Wow, wieder was gelernt. Dann schau ich auch ma bei PL7 nach.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2010)

*TwidoSuite*



Anja schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Wortmerker zuvor im Kontaktplan noch nie "benutzt" habe und ihn dann in einem zum Beispiel Vergleichsbaustein benutze, geht das einfach? Oder muss ich den vorher da noch benennen oder initialisieren (ich wüsst nur nicht wie).


Wortmerker kannst Du sofort verwenden, z.B. im Vergleich.
Wenn allerdings vorher nichts dem Wortmerker zugewiesen wurde, dann steht da irgendwas drin (im günstigsten Fall eine 0).



Anja schrieb:


> Das ist das Gerät was ich habe.
> 
> http://www.schneider-electric.de/ge...unction_id=18&p_family_id=234&p_range_id=533#
> 
> Also die Modulare Version...aber das sollte ja vom Programmieren gleich sein.


Twido wird mit der TwidoSuite programmiert (habe ich noch nicht gemacht), die sieht aber auf den ersten Blick PL7 sehr ähnlich.
35013825 TwidoSuite V2.2, Programmiersoftware - Erste Schritte
35013226 TwidoSuite V2.2 - Programmierhandbuch

Die Programmiersoftware TwidoSuite V2.0 Deutsch kann man auf der Schneider-Seite auch downloaden.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das eine Demo- oder Vollversion ist.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2010)

*Lass mich das für Dich googlen ...*



mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo passe nicht so ganz in das Thema aber suche Unity Pro XL Handbuch oder ähnliches als PDF.
> 
> Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.


Ja, ich. :roll:

Gruß
Harald
:s11:


----------



## Anja (19 Mai 2010)

Perfekt. 1000 x Danke. Ja da sieht man wie viel Ahnung ich hab ^^ Twido Suite ist schon installiert und hab auch schon einiges für mein Programm erstellt. Grad komme ich nur leider nicht weiter...Aber Du hast mir sehr geholfen  Die Unterlagen die Du mir geschickt hast sehen so aus wie das Handbuch von Twido Suite. Mir fehlen halt manchmal so Grundanstöße, wo ich einfach nicht weiter komme. Halt die Grund-grundsachen.Also meiner Meinung nach ähnelt sich das sehr was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.

Also echt: danke danke danke...


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2010)

Anja schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ähnelt sich das sehr was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.


Ja, die Programmiersprachen sind sehr ähnlich, Kontaktplan sowieso.
Nur die Programmiersoftware ist mir etwas zu bunt. 

Lies' aber besser nicht das PL7-Manual, sondern das Twido-Programmierhandbuch.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mkRE (20 Mai 2010)

Hallo passe nicht so ganz in das Thema aber suche Unity Pro XL Handbuch oder ähnliches als PDF.

Programmiere Modicon M340

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Mai 2010)

*Noch einmal beim Suchen helfen ...*



mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo passe nicht so ganz in das Thema aber suche Unity Pro XL Handbuch oder ähnliches als PDF.
> 
> Programmiere Modicon M340
> 
> Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.


Hallo mkRE,

die Antwort auf Deine Suche nach dem Handbuch ist doch schon im Beitrag #8 verlinkt. :roll: 
(zugegeben: etwas kurz angebunden, weil Du Dich hier in ein Thema drängst, wo Deine Frage überhaupt nicht passt)
Da klickst Du einfach drauf, in Google klickst Du dann auf "Suchen nur nach Ergebnissen auf Deutsch" 
und - et voilà! - da steht dann an zweiter Stelle der Link auf das PDF-Handbuch 
"Unity Pro XLS-Software / Betriebsarten-Handbuch / Merkmale der Sicherheits-SPS".
(gestern Abend war das noch an erster Stelle, heute ist Deine wiederholte Suchfrage hier im SPS-Forum 
an erster Stelle )

Falls das nicht das von Dir gesuchte Handbuch ist, dann schaust Du Dir an, was Google noch so gefunden 
hat oder begibst Dich gleich auf die Internetseite von Schneider Electric und suchst dort nach "Unity Pro" 
(das Suchfeld befindet sich ganz auffällig oben rechts). Genau so habe ich das hier gefunden:
Schneider Electric: Unity Pro
Zu den Handbüchern geht es da über "Downloads" und dann "Technische Hefte".
Dort gibt es dann mehr Handbücher zu Unity Pro zum Download als Du je lesen willst. 

Eine solch simple Handbuch-Recherche müsste doch ein Klacks sein für Leute, die SPS programmieren wollen.
Ist das so schwer? Im Internet bewegst Du Dich doch nicht erst seit gestern Abend.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mkRE (20 Mai 2010)

PN/DP danke für deine Hilfe.
So habe ich auch vorher bei Google gesucht ich wusste nicht das XLS das selbe ist wie XL ich bin in der vorbereitungsphase für diese Software und Hardware somit noch kein Kontakt damit deswegen habe ich meine Frage reingeschmissen weil ich gesehen habe das du gute links vergeben hast.dein Link habe ich nicht geseh auf 8 sorry.
Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn manche Antworten etwas freundlicher rüberkommen würden und nicht immer als selbstverständlich gesehen wird was der eine oder andere Antwortet.

Wenn mich jemand ob Privat oder Beruflich nach etwas fragt gebe ich Ihm das gefühl das seine Frage berechtigt ist egal wie schwachsinnig diese auch gestellt wird jeder Mensch ist verschieden!!!! 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Mai 2010)

mkRE schrieb:


> dein Link habe ich nicht geseh auf 8 sorry.


Das war ja auch nur ein kurzer Link auf eine kurze Zwischenfrage.
Ich hatte allerdings damit gerechnet, daß man den auch übersehen kann. 



mkRE schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn manche Antworten etwas freundlicher rüberkommen würden und nicht immer als selbstverständlich gesehen wird was der eine oder andere Antwortet.
> 
> Wenn mich jemand ob Privat oder Beruflich nach etwas fragt gebe ich Ihm das gefühl das seine Frage berechtigt ist egal wie schwachsinnig diese auch gestellt wird jeder Mensch ist verschieden!!!!


Ich habe Deine Frage als berechtigt angesehen und beim zweiten mal sehr ausführlich beantwortet.

Wenn Du aus meiner Antwort eine Kritik an Deinen Internet-Recherche-Fähigkeiten rausliest, dann hast 
Du nicht ganz unrecht. Eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung empfinde ich aber nicht als unfreundlich.
Daß die Anleitung eventuell unter Deinem Niveau ist kann ich nicht ahnen.

Die kleinen Spitzen in meiner Wortwahl sind meine freundliche Art von Kritik.
Meine unfreundliche Art kennst Du noch nicht.

Und 4 Ausrufezeichen habe ich auch nirgends verwendet.

Mach' das nächste mal ein eigenes Thema auf, schreibe 2 Zeilen mehr was Du genau suchst, 
frage nicht "Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen" sondern: "Wo kann ich das finden?",
dann bekommst Du auch freundliche, treffende und wahrscheinlich ausführlichere Antworten.

Übrigens habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Unity Pro (habe gestern das erste mal davon gelesen), 
ich kann also keine Fragen dazu beantworten, nur suchen und zeigen, wo man die Antwort möglicherweise 
findet.

Eine Friedenspfeife haben wir hier nicht, aber das: :s1:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mkRE (20 Mai 2010)

Meine Friedenspfeife an dich wahr das Danke für den guten Tipp .

Danke nochmals


----------



## Anja (20 Mai 2010)

Guten Abend. 

Ich hänge erneut. SPS etc wie vorher (Twido Modular, Progr: Twido Suite)

Folgende Situation: Ich habe einen Topf und in den wird eine Flüssigkeit eingefüllt. Der Füllstand wird mit Hilfe eines Schwimmers gemessen und an die SPS als Analogsignal gegeben. Skaliert und definiert etc hab ich das in der SPS schon.

Nun überleg ich, wie ich das im KOP realisiere..so wie ich das verstanden habe, geht das mit nem Zähler oder so nicht oder? 
ABER: Geht das, wenn ich das mit einem Vergleichsbaustein mache? D.h. wenn   %IW=90   (also 90 für die Höhe im Topf; das ist der gewünschte Füllstand) dann geht es weiter im Program. Aber was ist nun, wenn das weniger ist? Da kann ich ja keine Schleife einbauen...Gibt es nicht eine Funktion, die meine höhe "mitzählt" und wenn der vorgegebene Wert mit dem übereinstimmt geht es weiter? Bzw wie kann man mein Problem realisieren?

Leider versteh ich die Funktion eines Zählers etc nicht wirklich im Handbuch von der Twido Software bzw in Google bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden  (Da steht genau das gleiche)

LG


----------



## mkRE (21 Mai 2010)

Mit dem Vergleich eines Wortes liegst du da schon richtig.

Vergleiche dein Wert den du einliest mit deiner 90 wenn der eingelesene Wert 90 erreicht, hat der Vergleicher folglich ein 1 Signal das gibst du beispeilweise auf einen Merker.Mit dem Merker kannst du dann ja eine Aktion durchführen z.B. Meldung Füllstand erreicht oder ähnliches.

Geht der Wert über 90 ist der "Merker" wieder 0 da würde ich an deiner stelle ein grösser gleich >= oder ein kleiner gleich <= verwenden kommt jetzt auf deine Anwendung an.


----------



## Anja (21 Mai 2010)

Oh cool. Danke. 

Dacht der schaut nur in einem "Moment", wie der Wert gerade so ist. Und wenn das dann nicht gleich 90 ist, dann ist das Signal Null und es geht weiter. 
Aber dann hab ich es verstanden. 

Also vielen Dank noch mal 

LG


----------



## mkRE (21 Mai 2010)

Du musst das so sehen, die SPS "fragt" den Füllstand um alle paar ms ab dein Wert wird nie übersehen.



Du kannst ja auch mit Sprüngen arbeiten, solange Füllstand nicht erreicht springst du über alle anderen Befehle unterhalb deines Vergleichs hinweg bis zu einer gewissen stelle wo es im Programm weiter gehen soll.


----------



## Anja (22 Mai 2010)

Und ich wieder 

Ist das wie folgt richtig:
zunächst wird durch einen vorherigen Prozess %M51 gesetzt. Dadurch ist das Ventil (%M31) für 5 min offen. Nach den 5 min wird der Flankenwechsel von 1 auf 0 erkannt und %M51 auf 0 gesetzt und %M52 gesetzt und dann läufts mit was anderem weiter.

Meine Frage nun: Ist das mit der Flanke richtig oder muss ich das net unbedingt %M31 nennen (wegen dem Bezug zum Ventil, das das auf 0 gesetzt wird)? Erkennt das -\ N \- einfach nur den Wechsel in der Zeile dadrüber und man kann das auch anders benennen?

LG


----------



## Anja (22 Mai 2010)

OK, hat sich erledigt. Hab das durch ne Simulation rausgefunden, wie es geht...aber thx falls jemand antworten wollte


----------

